# fat free guaccamole



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

cut up two avacodoes
fat free plain dannon yogurt
fat free kraft mayo
garlic salt
onion powder
hot sauce, i like texas pete
lemon juice
onion & horshradish if you like, and what ever other spices you want
serve with baked tostitoes

pretty dang good if you like avacodes. the only fat in the dip is from the avacodes which have 'good fat'


----------



## klingy (Mar 11, 2009)

*Its not fat Free*

I hate to break it to you, but Avocados are one of the fattest fruits out there. It has Fat in it


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

klingy said:


> I hate to break it to you, but Avocados are one of the fattest fruits out there. It has Fat in it


Yes, that's what he said. Read his last sentence. It's "good" fat. We all need fat in our diet, but given a choice, take the good stuff. Olive and Canola oils are another example of the good stuff. You won't necessarily loose weight eating a lot of it, but your arteries will love you for it.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

that stuff is just plain good.


----------



## fishinthejimmy (Mar 19, 2009)

If you want an alternative to corn chips then try this:

1.Go to the store and buy some wonton wraps. They should be around the vegetables somewhere.

2. Cut the stacks from corner to corner to get that corn chip shape.

3. Pre heat the oven to 350.

4. Spray a cookie sheet with pam, and throw out some wraps. It doesnt matter if they overlap some.

5. Sprinkle some seasalt on them ( or whatever, old bay is pretty good too)

6. Put them in the oven for 12-15 minutes, or until they just start to turn golden brown.

They are cheaper than corn chips, and definitely have much less fat. They arent bad, in my opinion. I eat them with guacamole and salsa quite often.


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

Do that with Blue chips and you got a snack! Sundays...football...more beer cause there's less fat in the chips!


----------

